# periods after birth-question *UPDATE*



## bluebonnet (May 18, 2006)

I EBF my daughter until 6 mo and still nurse at least 4-6 times a day. My period came back when she turned 8mo and I have not yet had another period. My cycles are normally about 30-32days long.

I'm on cycle day 37 and I've pee'd on a stick nearly every other day for a week (yesterday was the most recent) and it is always negative.

What's up with this? I'd love to be pregnant. I just wish that SOMETHING would happen so that I can move forward.

Are periods postpartum usually irratic? I can't find my TCOYF book to look up this kind of thing...

Thanks Mamas!

*****************UPDATE******************

Here I am at 6.5 weeks since my period and still no positive pregnancy test or my period. I did have the faintest of faint spotting Monday night and Tuesday. But it was only when I wiped when I went the bathroom and (sorry if TMI) after the first time I noticed it, it was only if I really went "in" there. Like when you are checking the position of your cervix

Now, there is nothing. Very weird. The part of me that is hoping to be pregnant says that maybe it is implantation bleeding (though, I didn't have that the last time), but the realist in me says it is just my body adjusting post partum.....

Any thoughts?


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

well, my first cycle started at 8 months too, and it was also a long one...38 days i think and just when i was about to go to the dr (i was 19 dpo) i got AF...they're slowly getting shorter now


----------



## Nourishma (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in the same boat as you and I was afraid that there was something off with my body but I am beginning to think it is just breastfeeding and pregnancy recovery. Either way, hopefully I will begin ovulating regularly soon because I am starting to want another baby.


----------



## crbyard (Apr 10, 2006)

I wanted to start the same thread today! I have had 4 cycles since af returned 5 months pp. Each cycle lasted 28 or 30 days. This time, however, I am on day 32 and testing negative. It must be the nursing. I can't find any definitive answers regarding returned cycles and nursing, but my dd has been nursing less frequently (but more ferociously) this month. Maybe her growth spurts affect my cycles?? Is it possible for the HCG not to show on a test as early due to nursing? Who knows. I only have two more tests left and I am saving them for one week late. I am one of those who burns through poas tests like crazy when I feel a little "off."

Question for you: Have you been feeling sort of crampy/twinges but not had your period start? I have and that is the wierdest part of all to me.


----------



## crbyard (Apr 10, 2006)

FYI, I just got my period on day 32. I guess I am just to expect the unexpected these days. . .


----------



## bluebonnet (May 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crbyard* 

Question for you: Have you been feeling sort of crampy/twinges but not had your period start? I have and that is the wierdest part of all to me.

Sorta. I have Endometriosis so I normally have bad pain/crampy/twinges, so it is hard to know what is from the Endo and what is period and what might be pregnancy. I remember when I was pregnant last time, I had typical PMS symtoms (crampy-twinges) and still had endo pain for the first 5 or 7 weeks. Then, the whole time I was pregnant I had weird crampy pains off and on.

So..today is cd39 and still no period and yesterday was another negative pregnancy test.


----------



## cathochick (Oct 17, 2004)

Postpartum cycles are a bit wonky for a little while. They start our longer usually and with a longer fertile time and short post-ovulatory time. Gradually things return to more of a normal pattern.


----------



## Doussou (May 22, 2005)

I also wanted to start a thread like this! I am on cycle day 44 since my first PP AF. My DD is 12 mo. now, and still nursing on demand. I get those twinges a lot, too. I poas at 32 days, and obviously it was negative. Now I don't have any cheap ones left. No preg symptoms, though. I think if by Sat nothing has happened I'll have to go spring for a not-so-cheap drugstore test.

So I'm right there with you! Actually, bluebonnet, it looks like we're at the almost identical place. It's enough to drive you insane! Hang in there.


----------



## bluebonnet (May 18, 2006)

It is nice to know I'm not alone, but goodness, the suspense is killing me!!

I had VERY FAINT spotting last week for a day and a half but still, not positive pregnancy test.

Grrr...

I've noticed though that I have a lot of EWCM so maybe it is like some of you suggested. My body is 'trying' to ovulate, but hasn't quite got there yet. We DTD or BD (whichever acrynm you like better!







) just incase I am fertile right now.

It is just very wierd to be 3 solid weeks late for a period and not be pregnant...

Anyway. Thanks Mamas!


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Glad someone else's body is whacked out after childbirth! DS (1 y/o) nursed for six mo, I went a couple months without a period, I had a couple, I went another couple months, and just these past two months I've had periods (28 days/35 days). I'm TTC #2 & have been for nine months and it's made me crazy that my body is all over the map! It makes me feel better that it's happened to other ppl.


----------



## anniegirl (May 17, 2005)

I only had three periods between ds1 and ds2 and IIRC they were 60-something days apart and 40-something days apart. After the third one another 40 or so days past and I figured another af was right around the corner...then one night I started feeling nauseated...


----------



## Serackfamily (Feb 9, 2006)

So my first daughter nursed exclusively, but I got my menses back at 15 months.

My second daughter is still nursing at 21 months, but she eats a fair amount too (altho she still gets the bulk of her nutrition from me) and still no period!

Does anyone know what the longest on record is of post partum amnorhea? I gotta think that regardless of how long I am nursing, nature has got to kick in eventually!

Brandie


----------

